# Free climb



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365

Tower climber video, worth watching.

I love working at heights, but even I find the thought of this a little dizzying.

Narrator says OSHA allows the free climbing I would have to look it up, but I cannot imagine that to be true.:no:

I think the funniest thing was at the end when he makes the transition to the top platform he hooks lanyard back on his harness. 

Few times he does tie off, he does not make the best choice.

I have certainly been guilty of not tying off 100%, but this is a hoot.

I'm sure I'd give it a try if they needed a new guy,what a view!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is just crazy!!!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Google Haiku Stairs. I did this once.. Muscle aches for weeks after.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This item has been removed due to a copyright violation!


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

No way, never never never.....


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is way better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nq0vtU-LVc


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

not it!!


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

No way.......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> This item has been removed due to a copyright violation!



It's still there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's still there.


I had to double click a "cloud" for it to load..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Seen that video before. My heart was thumping the entire time once I realized he wasn't tied off. I can't imagine why there isn't a rail built alongside the ladder specifically designed to hook on a lanyard.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Free Climb*

Ive climed 100s of towers, Sears and Empire state bld.Installed TV antenna on 9/14 on Empire State Bld to replace 1 on World Trade Ctr.I have been over 2000, Pictures here about 1600' In Alvin Tx.U cant hook off at the transistion Between tower and going to top plate.Free climb most of the time just hook up when resting or working.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

For those of you who didn't get to see:

http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player...layer_config.php?token=07b_1284580365&embed=1


Grab a beer first,.....you might need it depending.....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics reddog, they are AMAZING!!!!!!

Thanks from the rest of us for your work that you do that we would never even dream of let alone dare to do it!

Hats off man:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think someone could literally be holding me at gunpoint, and I would be unable to do some of the stuff in that video.

-John


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I could do it, but I'd be kissing the ground when I came down.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

no way, if you have a small attack, loss of pressure blood or anything else you will fall to death!! i bet those people can't have life insurance! Why there is no climbing rope on the tower? id prefer go there with an helicopter!


----------

